# Trails in Bremen und Umgebung



## Timbob (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu in Bremen und auf der Suche nach schönen Trails, die man auch mal nach Feierabend in oder um Bremen fahren kann.

Dankbar bin ich auch für Tipps für schöne MTB-Touren, die man am Wochenende machen kann, ohne gleich in die Alpen fahren zu müssen ( hab vorher in Augsburg gewohnt, daher bin ich ein bissl verwöhnt und kenn mich hier im Norden noch nicht so wirklich aus ).

Also danke schon mal für Tipps, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, würde ich mich auch gerne einer Gruppe anschliessen.

So long, bestens,

derTimbob


----------



## dinosaur (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo Timbob,
herzlich willkommen in Bremen. Alle (?) deine Fragen werden hier beantwortet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434901 
Im Moment ist aber gerade ein wenig Sommerpause
Aber bald geht wieder los.
Bis dann
Ciao
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timbob (11. Juli 2011)

Hi Dino,

danke für die Info, werde mich dann mal in dem von dir genannten Thread versuchen zu orientieren....aber wieso denn Sommerpause?? Was is da los mit Bremen??

so long....


----------



## juk (11. Juli 2011)

Sommerzeit = Straßentraining.


----------



## Timbob (11. Juli 2011)

Ah, verstehe, aber das kann man doch kombinieren...fahre auch gerne auf der Strasse, wenn da also jemand mal unterwegs ist, würde ich mich gerne anschliessen, wenns passt.

Aber für Matsch immer zu haben 

So long...


----------



## juk (12. Juli 2011)

Die Straßenfraktion verabredet sich nebenan.


----------



## pete87 (30. April 2018)

Moin 
Wer Bock auf Trails und Touren im Bremerraum hat kann gerne der Gruppe beitreten!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/938470859663337/?fref=gs&dti=227325543950743&hc_location=group


----------

